

Show HN: Reinvent your time with Noodoe - yundom
http://www.noodoe.com/

======
meesterdude
Maybe this is cool? I can't tell. The landing page provides little
information. There are videos, but they're overproduced (at least the first
one) and I ain't got time for that (rimshot).

Really, just seems like a crappy design with a focus on all the wrong things,
a design I've seen 100 times before; all the bells and whistles of modern web
design (like video backgrounds), but little to no actual content. Maybe take a
look at apple's own watch page for some ideas.

Sorry if this is harsh. The product might be cool - but the page fails to
engage or inform, and I am left frustrated because I _want_ to know more, but
the site fails to deliver.

~~~
polysaturate
I don't think it's harsh, I came here to say this exactly. It seems like it
could be cool, but the websites and videos are almost overdone, for the lack
of information, and most likely early stage they are probably at.

~~~
yundom
Thank you for your comment, we will take your input into consideration.

What do you think about the app from our website
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noodoe.sob...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noodoe.soba))?

